# 2012 2013 official band reporting thread



## DropZone (Sep 10, 2012)

Female Woodie 1.5 yr, Shot 15 mi from banding, LP. Flybyes Cut em down


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Got a drake mallard in nodak. Banded on thunder bay in 2010

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Shot a big canadian goose today on Sanford Lake. Banded in 2008 in La Center Kentucky.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is the info on my bands this weekend:
Goose: banded 7/2012 amiskan island st James bay. 

Mallard banded 8/2010 girbralter mi.

Both shot in se Michigan.



"StinkFinger"


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hen mallard. Jack Miner Band!! "Have faith in God" Banded 2012. Shot during our awesome split in se Michigan.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dropped a few honkers today!! 1 Banded 6/10. Too young to fly when banded. Local bird. S/E Michigan.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

just got the COA back - apparently, the BBL didn't believe me. asked for jpegs of the band and duck when I submitted back in December.

numbers were light and the script about worn down on this old black duck.

had a good run at 16yrs! til it succumbed to (Hevi) Metal poisoning.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Branta said:


> just got the COA back - apparently, the BBL didn't believe me. asked for jpegs of the band and duck when I submitted back in December.
> 
> numbers were light and the script about worn down on this old black duck.
> 
> had a good run at 16yrs! til it succumbed to (Hevi) Metal poisoning.


 Wow, that is one old bird. Congrats!!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Here is the info on my bands this weekend:
> Goose: banded 7/2012 amiskan island st James bay.
> 
> Mallard banded 8/2010 girbralter mi.
> ...


Is that the band you and Freddy flipped on when we where hunting on the river last year?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

My brother killed a goose in NP about 10 years ago...when he got the certificate back, it said it was banded in 1981 or earlier making it 20+ years old! It was a lesser Canadian but I can't remember where it was banded...to this day, I have never heard of a bird that old and none even close! I'll see if I can find the certificate


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Timber said:


> Is that the band you and Freddy flipped on when we where hunting on the river last year?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea


"StinkFinger"


----------

